# Ex smokers. Where or when do you miss



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

People say they miss cigarettes at certain times. This being said I have found that is on the toilet. 
Where or when do you miss that golden cig time.
And remember, smoking is dead, vaping is now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (5/1/16)

I can honestly say I dont miss it at all.  Vaping is better in every way

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

I'm with @DoubleD! I don't miss one thing about smoking... I will never ever smoke again...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Will never smoke again but sometimes I feel a slight craving after a meal. 

Thank goodness for thumper and blackbird

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (5/1/16)

Yeah, smoking cigarettes is awful and a far worse waste of money. The t*o*bacco that is used in cigarettes tastes like it was swept off the factory floor these days. If you think you're going to go nuts for a cig, rather go buy a good cigar and puff a bit...Having said that, the morning smoke with coffee _was_ always pleasant, now it's my morning vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## hands (5/1/16)

I have not had a craving and don't miss smoking one bit, vaping is a lot more enjoyable to me.
Funny thing is i get nightmares about smoking a cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/1/16)

I too don't miss smoking because I enjoy vaping. My favourite smoking times were after a meal, driving and when I had a drink or two. I have to admit that I enjoyed smoking at times but right now, vaping has taken that place. I think that the whole hobby/lifestyle attached to vaping has helped me be 100% stinky free, be it for only 5 months or so...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (5/1/16)

Vooping FTW!

I only felt like smoking when I got severely p'd off at my RBA wicking leaking or tasting like 
But it passes and is even more satisfying when you pull off a nice build. Don't really miss it or get cravings anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ediskrad (5/1/16)

To be honest the only time I miss smoking is when I'm drinking, 

usually tend to up my nicotine intake from 3mg to 6mg to suppress any cravings

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

Never. Vaping, it's the future!.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> I can honestly say I dont miss it at all.  Vaping is better in every way


I agree w/ 2xD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/1/16)

i don't miss any part of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (5/1/16)

Nope Dont miss it. The funny thing is When u were smoking can u imgian asking ur friend if you can taste his cigerette

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

Won't go back (_I hope_), but when a young "poppie" offers me one, I do get tempted (_unfortunately it doesn't happen often_).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Strangely occasionally when I braai - I suppose it was just that manliness of having a cig hang in your mouth while skillfully tossing those chops. I would probably throw up if I were to smoke a cig though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eequinox (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Strangely occasionally when I braai - I suppose it was just that manliness of having a cig hang in your mouth while skillfully tossing those chops. I would probably throw up if I were to smoke a cig though.


lol agree on that one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

While I love vaping and in day four of no smoking, I keep thinking. What happens when I run around the house looking for that bloody lighter... Ah I vape...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (5/1/16)

Ye I don't miss it at all anymore. I smell it and get naar. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/1/16)

I will never take up the habit again... been trying to convert the household mom still battling the stinkys but loving the hazworks Scream need to try get some 12mg or 18mg that should get rid of the stinkys for sure.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (5/1/16)

I'm just gonna leave this here...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> View attachment 42449



Count the vaper lucky!, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

@johan
I am so glad you are still on our forum from the green isle
Your comments always make me smile and chuckle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> @johan
> I am so glad you are still on our forum from the green isle
> Your comments always make me smile and chuckle



My comments are just humbly honest Silver  , though i don't smile always on this side, but I hence assume its just my opinion..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

@shaun patrick have you tried vooping? 
I don't miss it at all. I recall in my first week if using the twisp I bought a tin of 20 cigarillos. They are still in the cuboard 2ish years later and the tin contains 19 cigarillos. 



And for @Pixstar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (5/1/16)

Christos said:


> @shaun patrick have you tried vooping?
> I don't miss it at all. I recall in my first week if using the twisp I bought a tin of 20 cigarillos. They are still in the cuboard 2ish years later and the tin contains 19 cigarillos.
> View attachment 42455
> 
> ...


i agree me as well almost 6 months and don't miss them at all vaping is friggin amazing !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

Christos said:


> @shaun patrick have you tried vooping?
> I don't miss it at all. I recall in my first week if using the twisp I bought a tin of 20 cigarillos. They are still in the cuboard 2ish years later and the tin contains 19 cigarillos.
> View attachment 42455
> 
> ...


 I just did. Lol


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I just did. Lol


TMI but that becons the question. .. was it satisfactory?


----------



## Nightwalker (5/1/16)

Christos said:


> TMI but that becons the question. .. was it satisfactory?


it did the job. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1 (5/1/16)

No sex since vaping (even while smoking )  Will let you know one day again if so...with a partner...not myself

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Khan83 (6/1/16)

As much as I love vaping I still find myself having the occasional morning cigarette just to get the nic buzz.

Vaping may satisfy the nic craving but it's never given me a buzz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/1/16)

I also don't miss it at any time. 

I grew to hate smoking, so that helped in the beginning when I may have craved it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> As much as I love vaping I still find myself having the occasional morning cigarette just to get the nic buzz.
> 
> Vaping may satisfy the nic craving but it's never given me a buzz .


Consider getting a higher mg juice for the early morning? For the Silver buzz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (6/1/16)

Nope. Nothing. I've never missed it once since I started vaping full time. I used to have one or two smokes a week in the first month, but after that I was done and never looked back.
Had a smoke from a friend about two months ago just to see how I would react and I nearly vomited after one drag. Threw it away after that and made a promise to myself, God, the universe and everything that exists in it that I will never do that again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Khan83 (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Consider getting a higher mg juice for the early morning? For the Silver buzz.


Believe me I've tried upping the nic content. All it does is satisfy the nicotine craving faster the higher up I go.

The actual light headed buzz is something I've never been able to get on a vape. Tried 24 mg on the subox once & all it did was burn the crap out of my throat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1 (6/1/16)

I never used to miss it, but now sometimes when I'm at the pub after a couple of beers I have a cig, then regret it straight after. I had just one yesterday and I can feel it today still. I hate it that I do it though. But I think it's because I love Voodoo juice's Sub Zero and lately, to save money I have been making my own juice and it just doesn't hit the spot like the Sub Zero. I sometimes try to have a stronger nic content juice when I go for beers, and that seems to work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Flash696 (6/1/16)

Both me and my wife stopped smoking the day we started vaping. I honestly can't even stand the smell of smoke near me. I'll never touch another fag for as long as I live.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Only been Vaping for about 2 weeks.. but. Will say I do still occasionally get a cigarette craving after a few puffs from the Vap. that being said i've gone from a packet a day down to about a packet every 3 days. So there still hope.. Great thing about Vaping is no worries where to nip the ciggy butt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

Into day 5 of no cigarette's, and I was bloody tempted to buy a box earlier, so I bought 18mg french pipe and sub ohmd it... Don't feel like smoking. Ma se moer, it hit every spot like a taxi hitting a wall

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal (6/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> View attachment 42449



Man to woman: "Do you smoke after sex?"

Woman: "I don't know I've never looked"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pixstar (6/1/16)

View attachment 42456
[/QUOTE]


Christos said:


> @shaun patrick have you tried vooping?
> I don't miss it at all. I recall in my first week if using the twisp I bought a tin of 20 cigarillos. They are still in the cuboard 2ish years later and the tin contains 19 cigarillos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Congrats @Sk3tz0 - go for it

And @shaun patrick , well done on the 5 days. May it become 50 ! Vasbyt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

Thanx @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

